# Gegard Mousasi Captures DREAM LHW Title...



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> DREAM.16 recap: Mousasi claims light heavyweight title; Miller taps Sakuraba
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Sep 25, 2010 at 7:20 am ET
> Tagged as an overwhelming favorite entering his bout with Tatsuya Mizuno, potent striker Gegard Mousasi utilized his equally dangerous grappling game to claim victory and the title of DREAM's first-ever light heavyweight champion.
> 
> ...


source.... http://mmajunkie.com/news/20787/dre...ht-heavyweight-title-miller-taps-sakuraba.mma


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There was talk before of Ricco Rodriguez replacing Jake O'Brien in the tournament and Ricco was in talks to fight Overeem so I hope that Dream sets him up as Mousasi's first title defense.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I like Mousasi a lot, and think he's one of the most underrated fighters here in the USA, however;

1) He needs to start fighting higher ranked opponents, not only to challenge himself more (you improve by fighting the best, particularly when you are one of the best), and to improve his credibility and marketability. 

2) Come back the USA, and begin training heavily with a wrestling camp, or hire a bigtime collegiate wrestling coach. His game is one of the more complete games in MMA, but his lack of TDD and general willingness to be on his back (like Donald Cerrone), will continue to be his downfall in any USA MMA organization as takedowns and top control get too highly scored for his style of fighting to win in a decision fight. 

Side Note: Does anyone else feel every time they watch DREAM that they're reminded why MMA should be fought in a cage NOT in a ring? All the restarts I see in all the ring based MMA promotions and the tiny little asians pushing guys hastily back into the ring, I cant help but think "why the f*<k havent you guys switched to a cage yet?"

Again I like Mousasi a lot, one of my favorite fighters actually, but he's got some priorities he needs to change if he ever wants to be a top 3 LHW again.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice to see Mayham getting the win.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> There was talk before of Ricco Rodriguez replacing Jake O'Brien in the tournament and Ricco was in talks to fight Overeem so I hope that Dream sets him up as Mousasi's first title defense.


Ricco/Mousasi?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it's time now for a rematch with King Mo at DREAM or, give him a Title shot against Fejao at SF.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think it's time now for a rematch with King Mo at DREAM or, give him a Title shot against Fejao at SF.


I think he should fight Mike Kyle for a #1 contender spot in SF.. Winner faces Feijao.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think he should fight Mike Kyle for a #1 contender spot in SF.. Winner faces Feijao.


Someone give this man a cookie.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Dream seems like a big waste of time for Mousasi. Since Jacare, he hasn't had a descent opponent. An out of shape O'brien and Mizuno aren't exactly the guys he needs to be beating to show he belongs in the elite of the LHW division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they don't exactly have the most elite lightheavyweights in DREAM at present. He should face some more legit fighters but now he can face them while representing DREAM as their lightheavyweight champion. I can see him potentially taking back the Strikeforce belt if he really works on his ground game!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Ricco/Mousasi?


Why not Ricco is moving down and he is more credible than anyone Mousasi has fought since moving to 205.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Why not Ricco is moving down and he is more credible than anyone Mousasi has fought since moving to 205.


I hear you, I just never thought of that fight before... SF just needs to get their hands on Ricco, he needs to be in the LHW mix with these guys.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Why not Ricco is moving down and he is more credible than anyone Mousasi has fought since moving to 205.


Ricco? The guy may be good at beating lesser or unknown fighters, but how does that give Mousasi any credibility. The last fighter that Ricco beat that was elite was 8 years ago against Couture.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mousasi is so damn talented. Is not even fair to other fighters that probably work/train harder than him, but still can't reach his level.
But i would love to see Mousasi get a bit stronger and PLLSSS let him start training wrestling seriously.
He has a good ground game, great BJJ, but those won't help him when a powerful wrestler will take him down and control him (like MO did).
The past few months showed how wrestlers can dominate fights, and it's becoming a pattern. 
For the non-wrestlers it's either you learn how to wrestle...or wait for some changes in the rules, that will affect the wrestlers.
I wanna see Mousasi with better wrestling!
And i wanna see him fight *Roger Gracie* next! 
At least he won't have to worry about wrestling too much.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think he should fight Mike Kyle for a #1 contender spot in SF.. Winner faces Feijao.


The guy has a win over Feijao! Sound great, let's do this one first^^

But a rematch with King Mo in a Ring would be great too!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, winner faces Feijo for the Strikeforce Lightheavyweight Title and the unification bout. That would be an interesting bout if Mousasi was actually prepared. I think Mousasi could actually beat Mo or a properly prepared MO could defeat Feijo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, winner faces Feijo for the Strikeforce Lightheavyweight Title and the unification bout. That would be an interesting bout if Mousasi was actually prepared. I think Mousasi could actually beat Mo or a properly prepared MO could defeat Feijo!:thumbsup:


Mo was unprepared against Feijao? That's a rumor I haven't heard yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you are saying Mousasi smashed a few cans to get that title?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Ricco? The guy may be good at beating lesser or unknown fighters, but how does that give Mousasi any credibility. The last fighter that Ricco beat that was elite was 8 years ago against Couture.


His record still is impressive despite it going into the crapper during his rough patch with drugs. And honestly I thought he beat Bigfoot when they fought as well. A motivated Ricco is a beast. I think your grossly underestimating just the level of dominance that at one time was expected from Ricco and I believe its not to late for him to find his way and reestablish himself at the top of the sport.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

big ricco fan here. wow, what he could have been 

he is a guy most fighters dont wanna fight. which is a problem in itself.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Cavalcante will get destroyed by Mousasi's hand speed,and King Mo will get subbed in the Rematch.
Fighters that Mousasi will destroy in the near future 
Shogun
Machida
Anderson Silva


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

fighters mousassi wont beat..


anybody with HS wrestling or higher.

step away from playboy fights and up your game, the hype was ridic and ppl still hyping him??

come on, Mo isnt even a great MMA wrestler, imagine what a great one would do to Gayguard??

btw Machida could TD Gayguard at will.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> big ricco fan here. wow, what he could have been
> 
> he is a guy most fighters dont wanna fight. which is a problem in itself.


Ricco is in a tough spot where beating him doesn't mean much to name fighters so the only fights he can get are against unknown guys looking to use him as a stepping stone. Ricco can't get a fight against anybody he can use to catapult himself back into the limelight. Ricco was very upset when Overeem backed out of there fight because he has been waiting so long for that opportunity.

To truly understand just how much potential Ricco had you have to realize that Ricco was already in the midst of his downward spiral with drugs when he actually won the belt from Randy Couture. He didn't beat Randy when Ricco was at his best he was still dominating when he was in the midst of crashing down.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> fighters mousassi wont beat..
> 
> 
> anybody with HS wrestling or higher.


Are people to stupid to notice that it was Mousasi's game plan to let King Mo take him down, HS wrestling ? Div 1 All American lol.Mousasi obviously worked on his td defense since he subbed O'brian faster then Jon Jones did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Playboy fights, what are you talking about?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

this last fight here, the goodridge fight, most of his fights vs non ranked jokers like o'brian etc when ppl are saying he is actually top 5.


if letting Mo take him down was his gameplan, what a crap gameplan. He gassed out after the 1st round, the only reason it didnt look worse was, so did Mo.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's what I meant about Mo getting better. His conditioning is why he wasn't properly prepared. If he had actual conditioning imagine what he could do!:thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I second the Mike Kyle bout idea... Mousasi hasn't appeared very motivated lately, but given his competition, I guess its somewhat understandable... in addition, he has a sort of stoic demeanor in general. 

But he's just looked lackadaisical as of late.

Hope to see him back in SF sooner than later.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think he's come to realize that in Strikeforce he actually has a challenge and he needs to train seriously. His first two fights in Strikeforce may have made him underestimate King Mo. However, when he returns to Strikeforce I'm sure he will be the destroyer he was prior to King Mo!raise01:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

moussasi is so overrated it is not even funny...ok it is pretty funny.


He will just be a can crusher for the rest of his career.


his best wins are babalu,lombard and jacare.

maybe dennis kang but he is a very inconsistent fighter but thats it.


he just choked out a overweight and unmotivated jake O'brien and some guy who is 8 and 6.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, obviously the DREAM lightheavyweight division isn't that deep right now. However, I do believe he is a good fighter who if properly trained and motivated can actually be a threat. His fight against King Mo was obviously a down fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> this last fight here, the goodridge fight, most of his fights vs non ranked jokers like o'brian etc when ppl are saying he is actually top 5.
> 
> 
> * if letting Mo take him down was his gameplan, what a crap gameplan.* He gassed out after the 1st round, the only reason it didnt look worse was, so did Mo.


Frank Shamrock used the same game plan to beat Tito. The problem here was what Shamrock knew was he was smaller and in better shape but he would not be able to match strength with a fresh Tito so he let him take him down and didn`t really try to resist Tito much but rather just tried to avoid damage and allow Tito to wear himself out. I think this is what Mousasi intended but I think he stayed to active on his back and wore himself out in the process.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is possible that is what Mousasi had in mind. It might not be the fact that he wore himself out on his back so much as straying from the gameplan. Either that or King Mo might not have followed the gameplan in that he would stand up after taking him down!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, it is possible that is what Mousasi had in mind. It might not be the fact that he wore himself out on his back so much as straying from the gameplan. Either that or King Mo might not have followed the gameplan in that he would stand up after taking him down!:thumbsup:


Mousasi himself said that was his game plan to let King Mo take him down


> "I'm working a lot on my wrestling so I'm going to fight like it's an MMA fight," Mousasi said. "I'm not just going to try to fight standup. Takedown, takedown defense, standup, everything."


Mousasi is the Former SF Light HW Champion,Current DREAM LHW Champion,He Vacated his MW Dream Title after destroying everyone in the MW division,and then won the Dream LHW Grand Prix.He will easily get the SF belt again because Cavalcante is garbage and he's what 25? Does anyone know who Anderson Silva was at 25? anyone who thinks Mousasi is over rated is a retard.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Mousasi himself said that was his game plan to let King Mo take him down
> 
> Mousasi is the Former SF Light HW Champion,Current DREAM LHW Champion,He Vacated his MW Dream Title after destroying everyone in the MW division,and then won the Dream LHW Grand Prix.He will easily get the SF belt again because Cavalcante is garbage and he's what 25? Does anyone know who Anderson Silva was at 25? anyone who thinks Mousasi is over rated is a retard.


when anderson was 25 it was the year 2000 so of course no one knew who was.


Moussasi is champion can crusher

5 out of his 30 fights wins are good

Renato Sobral
Ronaldo Souza
Denis Kang
Hector Lombard
Jake O'Brien


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> when anderson was 25 it was the year 2000 so of course no one knew who was.
> 
> 
> Moussasi is champion can crusher
> ...


Thats 5 more fights then AS, is it his fault that he started MMA in Europe? He went 12-1 before joining Pride raped Hector Lombart in Pride since Pride was considered the go to organization and then went on and fought in Dream.He signed with SF for 6 fights because he was under contract with M-1, so you'r basically gonna be a retard for about 5 more fights until he goes to the UFC.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Thats 5 more fights then AS, is it his fault that he started MMA in Europe? He went 12-1 before joining Pride raped Hector Lombart in Pride since Pride was considered the go to organization and then went on and fought in Dream.He signed with SF for 6 fights because he was under contract with M-1, so you'r basically gonna be a retard for about 5 more fights until he goes to the UFC.


There is a difference between beginning your career in japan/asia and continuing it there when it is severely lacking in real talent. he is just padding his record.

he needs to stay in strikeforce instead of fighting guys with 8-6 records.

But i guess he might just like to stay active although the fights he takes in DREAM don't do him any favours in showcasing his "skill" that would suggest he could take on machida,shogun, bones jones and the like.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> There is a difference between beginning your career in japan/asia and continuing it there when it is severely lacking in real talent. he is just padding his record.
> 
> he needs to stay in strikeforce instead of fighting guys with 8-6 records.
> 
> But i guess he might just like to stay active although the fights he takes in DREAM don't do him any favours in showcasing his "skill" that would suggest he could take on machida,shogun, bones jones and the like.


Wtf are you talking about he never left Strikeforce and he went back to Dream because he got invited back since he's the Champ.If Silva fought Mousasi the same way he fought Chael you would see a new MW champ.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

If Gayguard faced Chael you would see Gayguard looking like roadkill by the end of the match.

his BJJ vs Mo was unimpressive and Chael is way better MMA wrestler, striker and GnP specialist than Mo.

That is, if Gayguard doesnt gas by mid way thru the 1st....


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> If Gayguard faced Chael you would see Gayguard looking like roadkill by the end of the match.
> 
> his BJJ vs Mo was unimpressive and Chael is way better MMA wrestler, striker and GnP specialist than Mo.
> 
> That is, if Gayguard doesnt gas by mid way thru the 1st....


Yeah really? the same Chael that got owned by Renato Sobral who Mousasi destroyed in less then a minute? Why are you basing your opinion about someone like they will come out with the same strategy in every fight.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

yea, really, the same Chael who has improved immensely since then and has EARNED his spot in the top 5.

whereas Gayguard is just there cuz ppl think his skills put him there, but he doesnt beat any top guys, hell he barely ever faces top guys.

He lost to unranked Mo who is still unranked, and rightfully so.

When Chael lost to Horn or Sobral, even tho it was along time ago, those guys were ranked and top guys then too.

Gayguard fought Sobral at LHW..... and he isnt ranked either....


but plz, tell me, whats his golden strategy vs Chael?? Cuz if its anything other than ending up on his back, it wont work. 

Gayguard couldnt stop Chaels TDs, i would bet my account on that. His wrestling is less than medicore.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> when anderson was 25 it was the year 2000 so of course no one knew who was.
> 
> 
> Moussasi is champion can crusher
> ...


Let's explore these top 5. There are three MWs, so nothing there to make him a top LHW. Jake Obrien is 2-2 at LHW with wins over names like Hess and valtonen, he's not exactly a top level guy. Sobral is the only guy there worth talking about, but a win over Babalu shouldn't guarantee you a top 10 spot at LHW.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea, really, the same Chael who has improved immensely since then and has EARNED his spot in the top 5.
> 
> When Chael lost to Horn or Sobral, even tho it was along time ago, those guys were ranked and top guys then too.
> 
> ...


How exactly did he improve immensely ? not a belt holder of any kind and lost to an injured Silva,One dimensional Chael is not even on the same level as Mousasi.Why don't you bet your account on Mousasi never winning any sort of UFC belt MW or LHW?



rockybalboa25 said:


> Let's explore these top 5. There are three MWs, so nothing there to make him a top LHW. Jake Obrien is 2-2 at LHW with wins over names like Hess and valtonen, he's not exactly a top level guy. Sobral is the only guy there worth talking about, but a win over Babalu shouldn't guarantee you a top 10 spot at LHW.


Mousasi is a MW who moved up to LHW and fights at HW also,He just recently started fighting at LHW between a 3 year span.Akihiro Gono got dominated in Round 1 and cought a lucky Armbar at Pride Bushido 12, so at Pride Bushido 13 Mousasi took it out on Lombard.This was in 2006 when Anderson Silva was getting cought in Flying Scissor Heel Hooks Mousasi was winning in Pride.After beating Santos,Kang at Dream, Manhoef,and Souza all as a MW he decided to move to LHW division and his first fight vs Mark Hunt who had a 65 pounds advantage over him.So in 7 fights as a LHW with wins over 2 Heavyweights he's 6 out 7 with an SF belt and a Dream Belt Mousasi is so over rated.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that Mousasi pretty much gained weight and decided that it would be best for his health to move up. He did and so far has done well at lightheavyweight. However, his game plan against King Mo still proved that he isn't as dominant as he thought he was so if he wants to prove he is truely dominant, he needs to not only take the Strikeforce belt back, but avenge his loss to King Mo!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Are we talking Chael Sonnen on or off Steroids?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

That was such a beat down...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mousassi is one of the most overrated fighters. In one of his biggest fights of his life he gassed in the 2nd round and put up little to no fight. The guy isn't an elite fighter...at least not yet.

Just as Mo took him down with ease, Sonnen would too. And I despise Sonnen.


----------

